# Too much poop?



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

I was talking to my sitter today and told her that little Roshi poops about 4-5 times a day. She said it may be his food. 
He is eating Nutro Natural Choice Small Bites Puppy. This was the food the breeder recommended, because other diets made him have loose poop.

So my question is, is 4-5 times a day for a 3mth puppy normal? Or should I try another kibble (before I open the new big bag of Nutro)? I have been using Arcana kibbles for treats. He seems to enjoy it.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Are the poos formed? When Dexter and Jack were young they had lots of poos!


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

Yep. Nice firm little logs!!!
However, she said he was a little 'loose' today. But I think I accidently overfed him a bit this morning?


----------



## onemoreokie (Jul 21, 2009)

Chloe pooped 4-5 times a day for about the longest time. My theory is that we took her out so much trying to make sure she didn't have an accident, that she just went ahead and pooped and peed. 

Now that she sets her own times to go out it's decreased to 3 on most days.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Could be the food... could have too much extra "stuff" his body doesn't want or need??
Tillie did great on Taste of the Wild since she started eating, she pooped 2-3 times a day, nice healthy poo's ... since we HAD to change her diet because of allergies to a homecooked diet, she poo's 1, maybe 2 times a day and they are little tiny things, nice and formed. LOL moms... oh how we love to talk POO.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

No shortage of poo here either; puppy was just 12 weeks yesterday. 

Yes, we certainly do like to talk 'poo'.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

All of mine pooped a lot when they were little. I would say it's nothing unusual.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ound:ound:ound:


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody's a prolific pooper. I swear he outputs more than he inputs.


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

Phew! I thought I had an odd pooping machine!!! I thought it wasn't bad.... Chicken meal, ground rice, rice flour, rice bran...

I read about Tillie. Poor little one. Hope it will all work out!

Roshi's starting to be quite nippy. 3 mths... isn't that a little too early for the 2nd round of teething?!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks... she is doing great and is eating better than US! LOL

When he nips, what do you do?? Tillie didn't go through much of a nippy phase, but when she did we would YELP and ignore her immediatly.

We need more pictures of your little man!!


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

I tried the 'NO' thing.. doesn't work.
I am now squealing... trying to imitate him when I sometimes accidentally step on him (he tends to like to end up right my feet will land during our walks...). I hope my squeal = to his yelp when he feels hurt. 

He doesn't nip at his sitter. His sitter says he is really good to her. 
What the heck?!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

try not to use "NO" to generic of a word and you're right it doesn't work!! 
Keep on squealing and stop playing/interacting with him immediatly!

I wonder if you could observe the interaction between the sitter and Roshi?
Maybe that could give you some insight or help??


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

I do. And then I count to 30 (cuz I think 30 seconds is his attn span) and then check out what he's doing before he's into more mischief. Sigh.
Today, he was biting my pants. Tried the NO. Didn't work. Then I just let him keep chewing but I just stood there like a tree. He stopped. But he went for my barefoot instead. It hurt!

I'm just wondering that he knows that I'm part of his pack, while at the sitter, he knows he's the guest.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ya, "no" doesn't work! maybe he needs to be ignored for more than 30 seconds?
Also, it might help, at least for now during the puppy phase if you could puppy proof your home? It's basically like child proofing, putting away anything and everything he could get into, shred, break or hurt himself on so that way you aren't quite as stressed out?? Just a thought?
Don't let him keep chewing on you, walk away, if he won't give up, put him in the x-pen so you can get a break before you go isane! LOL
The puppy months do pass, hang in there!!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

I agree with the puppy proofing. We had to watch Cey like a hawk at first, he would chew on ANYTHING, including the wooden coffee table haha. Sprayed it with bitter lime spray, which he thought was a great seasoning to add to his favorite chew thing lol!

If you puppy proof and give them lots of toys, however, eventually they seem to learn what 'their' toys are.

As far as the poopies go, as long as I don't have to give him a butt bath (my job), I leave the poop duty to my daughter (her job), so I honestly couldn't tell you how much is too much, hehe (the joys of having a responsible tween! After all, I *am* teaching her how to be responsible by making her pick up poop - I mean, care for her dog, right? )


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

I don't have much on the floor b/c my place is still pretty empty (new home). The only problem is the balcony door. I have vertical panels. I can't take them off and on everyday. 1. I don't know how.
2. I can't leave them off b/c I have exposed window issues.
3. Mostly b/c I'm a single girl living here. Security reasons.

Then I have shag carpet, he sure likes to chew on it. But he's pretty good when I'm on the carpet with him. If I give him the evil eye and grunt, he'll leave it and go for his toy instead. Hopefully this will work with my future kids!

But the evil eye and grunt does not work on me being his chew toy. AHHHH.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha, heather, TOTALLY!


----------

